# Is it okay to post about loss of a pet on here?



## highwood

I hope so if not I will delete thread.

I am sitting here crying...our 15 year old cat who was fine until last Friday evening passed away last night. She started to get sick and lethargic and I monitored her over the weekend and finally on Monday a.m. I called her vet and brought her in asap. They said she is dehydrated so they will rehydrate her and maybe that will help...so when I phoned last night before they closed they said she is starting to look better. 

Then this morning I got a call from the vet that she passed away last night. I am devastated even though she is older I really was thinking I would be bringing her home today.

It is so sad I was at work and started to cry so I ended up leaving work for the day..then I get home and I see her food dish and her litter box and the little stool she sat on to watch the birds outside...I feel right now that this pain and guilt that I did not do enough will never go away..even though I know it will as I have been thru this a number of times before...

It just bugs me that a week ago this time she was fine and normal and now she is gone...


----------



## karole

I'm so sorry highwood.


----------



## highwood

Plus I feel guilty would it had made a difference if I brought her into the emergency vet clinic on the weekend...and the fact that she spent her last two days feeling crappy and died in a strange cage at the vet.


----------



## Sandfly

That's very sad.

I always feel rotten when I see a really old animal on its last legs. Our cat was about that age when it died last year. It had gone to sleep on a cushion in the shed, and it was all stiff when we found it. But at least it was curled up asleep when it died.

I guess it will help if you bury the Cat somewhere close to your house, in your garden, and do a few things to memorialise its significance to you, such as buying some nice flowering plants to grow over the top of where it is buried. We have ours under a spot near some bushy flowering plants. It's nice to think that one life is passing into other living things.

You have my sympathy. A pet can be just like a family member.
Our cat didn't have a name because it was a rescue cat and it was a few months old already.

What was yours called?


----------



## Amplexor

Grief is grief no matter the cause. Of course you are fine to post this here. The loss of a pet can be very painful especially one that has been part of your life for 15 years. I've cried over the loss of a few myself. I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Sandfly

Just had a look at this:

How to Get over Losing a Pet Without Forgetting Them: 11 Steps

1 5 8 9 and 10 could work for you.

2 sounds a bit too much.


----------



## highwood

Sandfly said:


> Just had a look at this:
> 
> How to Get over Losing a Pet Without Forgetting Them: 11 Steps
> 
> 1 5 8 9 and 10 could work for you.
> 
> 2 sounds a bit too much.


Thanks for the link...yeah the guilt part of it I guess is normal.

I have a pup as well a 6 year old schnoodle so I am glad I have him. 

She had a good home for 14 years...we got her in March of 2000 when she was 1. 

Even though I knew she was sick since the weekend coupled that with her age I am still kind of in disbelief..I am trying to turn my thinking around and think she had a good comfortable life, she always had food and a warm house to stay in.

I just hate this sad feeling and when you feel like this it feels like it will never go away.


----------



## highwood

Thanks all..it is not the first time for me grieving for a pet and it will definently not be the last


----------



## highwood

My son was 9 when we got her and she kind of became his cat...he is still living at home and when he comes home from work she perks up and would run up the stairs behind him. He was her favorite.

Funny how at times your pets annoy you and you get mad at them and then when they are gone you wish they were here again!


----------



## EI

I'm so sorry about the loss of your cat. Pets are such valuable members of our family. They give us such pure unconditional love. Only someone with no heart, at all, could lose a family member of 15 years without grieving. 

(((Hugs)))


----------



## highwood

Thanks...at least when people ask me about it today I can talk about without crying. I think too being at work is distracting as well.


----------



## over20

So sorry for your loss


----------



## ScarletBegonias

I'm so sorry Losing a pet is really so difficult and not many people are very understanding about that. 

I know when my 2 pass away I will be an emotional wreck.


----------



## highwood

It is hard..I am slowly starting to feel better. On wednesday I was at the store and quickly a thought went into my head..gee I wonder if I need to pick up cat food...and then after that I felt horrible again and shed a few tears. Same with last night. 

I know I am not alone in my feelings and it is not the first time and won't be the last time. 

I was thinking today that one week ago today was when I started to notice that something was off with her.

I keep trying to tell myself she had a good life and 15 years old is pretty darn good for a kitty!


----------



## lovelyblue

Yes it's okay to grief the pet you loved.

I never thought I'd would ever get or be sad over a pet until I got two dogs and one ran away and I couldn't find him for hours. 

I was so sad I even cried luckily for me my neighbor had him and gave him back to me.

I'm sorry for you loss.


----------

